# Buck Struck and some luck



## AllAmerican (Dec 12, 2016)

Crept in my stand last afternoon, weather was cool, wind was just right, I was anticipating really nothing, but there was a 6 pointer I missed last month, and I was hoping to stick him.  I just had a feeling it was going to happen, and at exactly 5:45pm a buck did show up!  All I had seen was antlers outside the ears, he came around a few pines ready to rub, he was behind the trees when I drew my longbow, held it for ten seconds, lowered my bow arm, and let it rip.  The problem was when I released, Mr. 8 point stepped forward, and a spot I picked turned into a center body mass shot behind the last rib.  The buck ran like a lightning bolt, and seemed to stop, it all happened so fast.

I connected well, seemed to be a pass thru, I wasn't sure,couldn't find an arrow or blood, so I backed out and waited til 2:00am try to track w my terrier.  Well I thought we bumped him, my terrier was yipping.  I went back home, I had zero sleep.  Daylight came, within 30 mins, there he was, laying only 150 yards from the site of impact. Appears I clipped the tip of the liver, the tip of lung, and the paunch.  I waited several hours, played it smart, and it paid off.   God is good!  Long live the beast! 

Thanks to the guys who dealt with my text messages.

Byron Ferguson Hunter Elite
62" 61#@28"
Easton Aluminum 2016 Autumn Orange
Magnus II two blade 125gr


----------



## DeereMan95 (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats man good to hear you found the buck. I see game taken as a gift from the creator for loving his land.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats man, good story. Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 12, 2016)

More pics, been a good year 3 kills out of 6 shots on deer. My 2 month old son, and a loving wife who is supportive of my passion .  All of you on here inspire and motivate me, hopefully I can do the same.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats buddy, I was along for the ride. So many folks charge into a deer that's been hit farther back. Played it smart an you got him.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats on a fine buck and young man !


----------



## Clipper (Dec 12, 2016)

Man, that is a nice buck.  Good lookin' little boy too, even if he don't like to get his picture took.


----------



## EJC (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats on a fine buck and the little man! My hunting is way down this year due to family time and work so I enjoy reading about all the successful hunts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 12, 2016)

Fine deer you got there. You did well.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 13, 2016)

Well done!! Nice one!  Played it right......Congrats!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Great buck, and story congrats. Those orange easton arrows take me way back, Looks like you got a future hunting buddy there. Im proud for you man.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice job and good recovery! Congrats!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## tee p (Dec 13, 2016)

Great Job!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy for you man. Great job. It's all coming together for you.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 13, 2016)

Good one, congrats!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice hunt and kill.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 13, 2016)

That's a fine buck my friend! Very proud for you.


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 13, 2016)

Great hunt & great buck!  Congratulations.


----------



## GrayG (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats on a great buck.  Thats awesome.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 15, 2016)

Your baby seems to be not too happy with the shot placement by the look on his face. Hey, he's recovered and a great buck - good job!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 15, 2016)

Hahaha, you guys are awesome, thanks for the kind words!

I appreciate it!


----------



## bowtoater (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats on fine kill


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 17, 2016)

Man that is awesome.   December can be tough!  Congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2016)

Thats a Moose!!Good job. RC


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2016)

Well done !!!


----------

